
South Korea’s 16-Year Fight for a Green Onion Breakfast Cereal - totorovirus
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/06/30/world/asia/30reuters-southkorea-cereal.html
======
yongjik
I have nothing valuable to add, except for this gif which cracks me up to no
end:

[https://ww.namu.la/s/831e5f6df658f2287a30f051ba958b39b6299fd...](https://ww.namu.la/s/831e5f6df658f2287a30f051ba958b39b6299fd92f027fa682bd2511dacedb7cec41048ff06756d5f72fd2a7a7f7d1c3d8596b03862ad979b6afe2df064079608b5638f886a0e0b553670b3a24b5dbd425d49d0fee483a983daffc852b352eccbbd7fd425c9dc610c59954cd4581eefb)

------
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
> Her verdict on the long-awaited cereal?

> "The green onion flavour is too mild."

The whole concept of a spicy cereal seems incomprehensible to me, but I _am_
curious now... I've never had anything close. Has anyone here tried this, and
would you recommend it?

------
throwawaysea
Breakfasts are savory around the world. I think a cereal that is savory is
viable but the problem is the combination with milk. Perhaps a different
liquid (water? Vegetable broth?) would make such flavors viable?

